# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Pobres Moderadores

## Luján

Pobres moderadores y administradores, vaya curro que toca ahora para limpiar el foro de los mensajes-spam que han aparecido hoy. :Frown: 

Mi reconocimiento por mantener el foro limpio de forma desinteresada, con el tiempo que ello requiere.

----------


## Xuquer

La verdad es que es bastante molesto, se podría filtrar mejor pero el Adminstrador, en su afán de que este foro crezca y se haga con muchos usuarios deja la puerta "entreabierta" y estas cosas pasan y fastidian.

Supongo que un dia de estos echará raticida para esta gentuza  :Frown: 

Juanlo y yo somos los que más usamos la escoba y el recogedor, desde aqui mi reconocimiento a su labor, gracias Juanlo  :Smile: 

salu2 Luján  :Wink:

----------


## juanlo

Si que es verdad que el filtro a veces falla y se cuelan algunos, pero de los que no pasan hay dias que he borrado hasta 40. :Mad: . No se cansan.
En fin, tampoco cuesta tanto.
Gracias a vosotros, un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Xuquer y Juanlo por el trabajo tan bueno que hacéis.

Si ultimamente entre tantos será porque este foro cada día se va haciendo más grande......... :Smile:

----------


## Nodoyuna

Desde aquí mi agradecimiento tambien.

----------


## juanlo

> Pobres moderadores y administradores, vaya curro que toca ahora para limpiar el foro de los mensajes-spam que han aparecido hoy.
> 
> Mi reconocimiento por mantener el foro limpio de forma desinteresada, con el tiempo que ello requiere.





> Muchas gracias Xuquer y Juanlo por el trabajo tan bueno que hacéis.
> 
> Si ultimamente entre tantos será porque este foro cada día se va haciendo más grande.........


Gracias a vosotros tambien  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me parece que los moderadores van a tener que volver al trabajo de limpieza, pues ha aparecido alguno en el General. No se si apareceran más.

----------


## Salut

^^ En verano hay mucho spammer ocioso... de hecho, últimamente se han multiplicado los registros de bots y similares.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Claro la gente tiene más tiempo, está más aburrida.... :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## Luján

> Me parece que los moderadores van a tener que volver al trabajo de limpieza, pues ha aparecido alguno en el General. No se si apareceran más.


El trabajo de limpieza nunca se ha dejado.

Si encuentras algo que no hemos limpiado aún, sólo tienes que reportárnoslo mediante el botón que al efecto hay en cada mensaje.

Tanto los moderadores como el filtro anti-spam somos eficientes, pero los moderadores no estamos siempre conectados, y el filtro deja pasar algunas cosas.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

De hecho, yo paso el mocho y la mopa todos los días, jajajajaja....


Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## ben-amar

> De hecho, yo paso el mocho y la mopa todos los días, jajajajaja....
> 
> 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


Yo, ahora, tengo establecido el turno partido: madrugada, de 5:30 a 7:00
Y tarde-noche: de 8:30/9:00 a 11:30/12.== aproximadamente; y se limpia, se limpia.
¡y queda un brillo! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y se nota, y se nota. Si no fuera por vosotros.....

Gracias por mantener el foro en condiciones :Wink: .


 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Por qué no se pueden subir fotos?

Ya lo he intentado y no podido hacerlo, porque decia no se que de un "segurity token" que habia desaparecido o ere erroneo. :Confused: 

¿alguien me lo puede explicar? :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Prueba



Hola embalses al 100%.
Desde la página ImageShack he conseguido subir la foto, pero no funciona bien. Cuesta mucho y sale todo desordenado. Parece un problema de esa página. Lo intentaré desde otras.

Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Otra prueba



Insertando la url de la imagen parece que tampoco me da problemas. Puede que haya sido algún fallo puntual

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo las subo por la pagina del foro desde mi ordenador, y no me ha dejado... :Frown: 
Espero que se solucine pronto :Smile: .

----------


## Luján

> Yo las subo por la pagina del foro desde mi ordenador, y no me ha dejado...
> Espero que se solucine pronto.



Prueba a ver si ya tienes lleno el album.

Sólo puedes tener 50 o 60 imágenes por album. Si ya está lleno tendrás que crear un álbum nuevo.

Coméntanos un poco más el error, si no puedes subirlas al album o si no puedes ponerlas en los mensajes. Con tan pocos datos no pudremos ailsar el problema para saber cuál es.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No he podido subirlas al album, pero el album estaba vacio.

----------


## ben-amar

> ¿Por qué no se pueden subir fotos?
> 
> Ya lo he intentado y no podido hacerlo, porque decia no se que de un "segurity token" que habia desaparecido o ere erroneo.
> 
> ¿alguien me lo puede explicar?


Este mismo error me ha ocurrido a mi en alguna ocasion, despues de varios dias lo he conseguido por lo que presumo que es un problema de la pagina como dice Sergi

----------


## ben-amar

Parece ser que Cantarin tiene el mismo problema

----------


## sergi1907

Ahora acabo de subir una foto a mi album. La primera vez me ha dado error, después de redimensionarla he podido hacerlo.

Puede que el problema sea el peso de la foto.

----------


## ben-amar

> Ahora acabo de subir una foto a mi album. La primera vez me ha dado error, después de redimensionarla he podido hacerlo.
> 
> Puede que el problema sea el peso de la foto.


Si que es posible que sea eso, cuando a mi me ha dado error y mas tarde si que he podido, recuerdo ahora que las fotos las habia redimensionado.
Gracias, Sergi

----------


## Luján

> Ahora acabo de subir una foto a mi album. La primera vez me ha dado error, después de redimensionarla he podido hacerlo.
> 
> Puede que el problema sea el peso de la foto.


Recordad todos que el tamaño de las fotos en el álbum viene muy limitado. 600x600 pixels o 97.7Kb

Normalmente, si pesa algo más suele reducirla el propio álbum. pero si pesa demasiado a lo mejor se cuelga

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ok. Cuando vualva a intentarlo miraré antes si el tamaño de las fotos es el correcto.
Gracias.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que hay otro problemilla en el foro general y con un tal meacle o algo así.  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: .

----------


## Luján

> Parece que hay otro problemilla en el foro general y con un tal meacle o algo así.   .


Ya está arreglado.

A veces los filtros anti-spam no funcionan como quisiéramos, pero van aprendiendo con cada mensaje que eliminamos como tal.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No se si os a pasado a los demás, pero a mí, cuando respondo a un tema y le doy a "enviar respuesta", no me redirige al mensaje. Tengo que darle otra vez y me sale la nota de que he duplicado un mensaje, pero el mensaje si sale. ¿Es un error del foro o de mi navegador?  :Confused:   :Confused: 

Gracias y un saludo  :Wink: .

----------


## sergi1907

> No se si os a pasado a los demás, pero a mí, cuando respondo a un tema y le doy a "enviar respuesta", no me redirige al mensaje. Tengo que darle otra vez y me sale la nota de que he duplicado un mensaje, pero el mensaje si sale. ¿Es un error del foro o de mi navegador?  
> 
> Gracias y un saludo .


Alguna vez me ha ocurrio, pero apunta más a problemas con el navegador ya que también internet me iba más lento.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Alguna vez me ha ocurrio, pero apunta más a problemas con el navegador ya que también internet me iba más lento.
> 
> Un saludo


A mi me ha ocurrido lo mismo en alguna ocasion. Tambien pienso que tiene que ver con la velocidad del momento

----------


## embalses al 100%

Puede ser que sea eso. Esta mañana me ha pasado varias veces, pero ahora no me a ocurrido.

----------


## Luján

A mí me ocurrió ayer durante todo el día, pero hoy no.

Pueden ser cosas de servidor o de navegador.

----------


## F. Lázaro

A veces también me ha ocurrido eso mismo cuando el servidor iría lento por algún motivo, pero por lo demás, no da mayores problemas.

Lo que sí vengo observando es que últimamente me sale con frecuencia lo del "Security Token" ese o algo así cuando envío algún mensaje... que según he leído por la red en otro caso dicen que es de una plantilla o códigos del foro o algo así... :Embarrassment:

----------


## perdiguera

Jo, os pasa de todo, a mí, que me gustaría que me pasara, no me pasa nada.
Debe ser por la impericia, o que debo tener la suerte de los ineptos.

----------

